# NECROTIZING PNEUMONIA WITH LUNG ABSCESS



## CCANTER (Dec 24, 2019)

I am struggling on how to code this situation correctly.  The patient has been diagnosed with necrotizing pneumonia with a large abscess.  The ICD 10 cm dx code for necrotizing pneumonia codes to J85.0 gangrene and necrosis of lung which then isn't under a pneumonia dx.  So for the diagnosis of the lung abscess you can code it as J85.2 abscess of lung without pneumonia or J85.1 abscess of lung with pneumonia.

So I wasn't sure which one to use J85.2 or J85.1?

thank you


----------

